# Sub for Chili Powder.  Wayne g  new member



## wayne g (Dec 19, 2015)

Don't like Chili Powder or its aftertaste! What's a good substitute in rubs and sauces??


----------



## joshua brede (Dec 19, 2015)

Have you tried chipotle pepper powder? It's got a bit more heat but way better flavor


----------



## wayne g (Dec 19, 2015)

No I haven't tried that on anything. Can't recall seeing it in any of our local grocery stores either?? I'll sure try it though. Do you know of any good online suppliers for getting spices and seasonings? Thanks,Joshua!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 19, 2015)

Wayne, Chili powder is a Blend of Ancho Chile with a small amount of Cumin, Oregano and sometimes Salt and Sugar. Lots of people are sensitive to Cumin and find it strong flavored with an after taste. There is no reason you can't just leave it out of a rub. You can add extra Paprika if you wish. Chipotle is smokey and quite Hot, a little goes a long way. If you want to go through the trouble, there are other Chiles that have great flavor, buy whole and grind. Chile California is mild and fruity. Guajillo and Pasilla are also great but a little hotter...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Dec 19, 2015)

In the Latino spice section are peppers of all makes and varieties.....   Chipotle are the brown shriveled peppers....  they are smoked....   
I buy bags of the dried peppers and dry them further in the oven on low heat until they are really dry ...  then grind in the food processor or blender to a powder....  doing that, I can get the flavor and heat I'm looking for....


----------



## wayne g (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks guys! Thanks so much for the info! I'll look for those at the food stores and try them. I didn't know that about cumin,that may be what I find distasteful.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 19, 2015)

Many grocery chains will have small bags of dry Chiles, if you have a large Mexican population they may be in bulk. In any event McCormick sells 100% Pure Grnd Ancho and Grnd Chipotle, in the spice isle. You can get the Ancho and see if you like it. By itself, it has a slightly bitter, spicy raisin taste...JJ


----------



## gixxerfrk (Dec 19, 2015)

I really like Chipotle but it is smart to use less (I start at half) or run 50/50 with another spice that you are using as a substitute.


----------



## wayne g (Dec 19, 2015)

OK I'll be on the lookout for the Chili California,McCormick Ancho, and possibly the Chipotle. I really don't go for the hot stuff anymore. Just fresh ground black pepper and some Tiger Sauce is fine with me and my Queing sessions! Thanks again guys!!


----------

